# Angelplaetze rund um Fehmarn



## FFT_Webmaster (24. September 2000)

Hallo BrandungsfreaksAlso ich wuerde nun gerne einige Tips von Euch lesen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wo die besten Angelplaetze zu welcher Zeit bei welchen Winden rund um Fehmarn sind. Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr dort gemacht. Usw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




******** FFT_Webmaster  ********
******** FunFishingTeam ********


----------



## Angelheini (4. Oktober 2000)

Hallo Fehmarn-Fans,ich muß nun auch mal meinen Senf zum Thema zum Besten geben.
Mein Lieblingsstrand auf Fehmarn ist Presen und das mit und ohne Wind. Es ist eigentlich der einzige Strand, an dem ich immer mit Fischen nach hause gegangen bin. Im Gegensatz zu Westermarkelsdorf, dort sind immer Angler, ob die Fische beißen oder nicht, eigentlich völlig unverständlich.Viele Grüße


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (5. Oktober 2000)

Moin Angelheini 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bei mir ist es genau anders herum, in Presen
habe ich noch nie gut gefangen, dafuer aber in Staberhuk,Teichhhof,Altenteil und Westermarkelsdorf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
***** Moderator Brandungsangeln *****
*******www.funfishingteam.de *******


----------



## Franz (10. Oktober 2000)

Hallo ...Ihr Fehmarn-Fans,
tja gute Stellen ...(;-( ???
Ist schon ne gute Frage !
Bin dieses Jahr schon 3 mal auf Fehmarn gewesen.
Erstmalig 1.Mai mit Kleinkutter zu fünf Leuten ( .. im Fischernetz getroffen!..gibts nicht mehr ..)raus ...phantastisch gefangen !!!
Dann 20.06.00 paar Tage alleine mit Hund nach Westermarkelsdorf ( 38°C ) ..war ein Flop ...3 Hornhechte so gerade Maß...nachts
keinen Biß !!
Und das 4 Tage !Verstehe auch nicht ...warum man nach Westermarkelsdorf fährt ...Dann vom 12.09.bis 24.09.00 in Marienleuchte.
Steintreppe runter und sofort am Steg ( wird überm Winter reingeholt) .Sauwetter ( Windstärke 7-8, nur Regen, kalt und auflandiger Wind !!).
Ab Dämmerung ( ca. 18.30Uhr) klasse Bisse bis so an die 22.00 Uhr und das die ganze Zeit über...!
Dorsche bis an die 3Pfd. ..natürlich auch kleine !
Wurfweite nur 40-50 m ! Darüber/drunter keinen Biß !!!
Trick: Wattwurm anbieten 50cm überm Boden.
Dann 5cm vorm Haken ein Knicklicht stecken...!!!
Wenn nochmal der Sturm auf Marienleuchte steht - werde ich immer dort fischen ... auch wenn man jedesmal eine Dusche beim Rauswurf einkalkulieren muß...;-)
franz


----------



## Angelheini (15. Oktober 2000)

Hallo,wir waren dieses Jahr Mitte Mai auf Fehmarn.
Die besten Erfolge auf Hornhecht hatten wir in Bojendorf, an meinem Lieblingsstrand in Presen dafür nicht einen Biß.
Ich habe aber relativ weit rauswerfen müssen, so 50 - 70 m ( mit einer leichten Brandungsrute !). Die Wasserkugel war kaum noch zu sehen.
Einen Tip habe ich noch. Wer Hornhechte angeln will, sollte im Mai nach Stralsund fahren, da kann man ware Sternstunden erleben.Viele Grüße vom Angelheini


----------



## Uwe (6. November 2000)

Hallo Ihr Brandungsspezies,Weiß eigentlich jemand von den Brandungsanglern unter Euch (ich gebe es ja zu, manchmal bin ich auch einer), ob irgendein Brandungsfestival auf Fehmarn war? Die ganze Westküste runter war nachmittags voll Angler. Wenn ja, war jemand dort? Uwe


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (6. November 2000)

Moin Uwe,
was fuer ein Festival 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nein gemeinschaftfischen vom ASV Westfehmarn der  Fehmarncup wurde 4.11. durchgeführt. Es waren aber nur 180 Teilnehmer, wer weiß aber wer noch da oben eine Veranstaltung durchgeführt hat ??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








------------------
***** Moderator Brandungsangeln *****
*******www.funfishingteam.de *******


----------



## Uwe (6. November 2000)

Dann habe ich wohl den Westfehmarn Cup gesehen.
Danke für die Info.
Aber vom Boot aus sehen 180 Angler nach einer ganzen Menge aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Sie belegen doch schon eine ganze Menge Strand.
Wurde denn gut gefangen??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Uwe


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (6. November 2000)

Hallo Uwe ,
meine Kameraden vom Club, immerhin 4 Mann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 waren mit dabei, 2 haben ganz gut abgeschnitten. Leider wurde insgesamt sehr schlecht gefangen. Einen Artikel dazu gibt es naechsten Monat am 01.12. beim Update auf meiner HP.

------------------
***** Moderator Brandungsangeln *****
*******www.funfishingteam.de *******


----------



## Uwe (6. November 2000)

Eigentlich merkwürdig, da sich 1 km weiter draußen die Dorsche offensichtlich nahezu stapeln. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (siehe "nicht viel Dorsch")
Die müssten doch abends näher zum Land kommen (sagt die Theorie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).Aber man steckt ja nicht drin.
Ich hatte übrigens sehr viele Dorsche, die Wattwürmer ausgegotzt haben  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.Schon merkwürdig...Dann also ein anderes malDicke Dinger Uwe


----------



## Franky (7. November 2000)

Moin Uwe,wie, die Dorsche haben Wattwürmer ge..spuckt?!?!?! Ich dachte immer, die Vielfraße kriegen nie genug??? Waren die Würmer eventuell versalzen, oder zu scharf gewürzt?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ohne Scherz: DAS verstehe ich nicht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Joe (7. November 2000)

... oder hat das was mit dem merkwürdigen Fischsterben zutun, welches vor rund 2 Wochen geschah????

------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (7. November 2000)

Moin Sportfreunde,
mit "Gespuckt" ist gemeint, wenn die Fische nach dem Fang und Abschlagen im Fischeimer liegen, "so wie es sich ja gehört" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dann spuken Sie so manchesmal den letzten Happen wieder aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










------------------
***** Moderator Brandungsangeln *****
*******www.funfishingteam.de *******


----------



## Joe (7. November 2000)

Achso!!!!Alles klar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## Franky (8. November 2000)

Ach DAS meinst Du... Sach das doch gleich! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Als wir auf der Ostsee unnerwechs waren, kotzten die Burschen teilweise Muscheln, Seesterne oder Sandaale aus.


------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Uwe (9. November 2000)

Genau!!!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. November 2000)

Hallo Uwe!
Es kann durch aus sein das dein Dorsch doch abgerissen ist mit samt Haken. Denn es dauert nur wenige Tage dann ist von dem Metall im Fisch nichts mehr übrig.
Darum soll man ja auch nicht mit solch guten Nierosterhaken angeln. Dann hat der Fisch keine Chance. Bei normalen Haken kein Problem. Der Haken vergammelt und der Fisch hat nur eine Woche Bauchschmerzen.
Ist doch gut oder?

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## Uwe (10. November 2000)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind. 
ich hatte mal einen Dorsch, der hat (nachdem ich ihn gefangen hatte...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) eine 15cm Shad ausgespuckt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In dem Gummifisch war kein Haken mehr, d.h. er muß ihn von einem Twisterkopf gerissen oder vom Grund aufgesammelt und dann geschluckt haben.
Und ich dachte immer Dorsche können schmecken!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Habt ihr auch schon mal sowas erlebt, daß Fische irgend etwas merkwürdiges gefressen haben?Dicke DingerUwe


----------



## Joe (10. November 2000)

MoinWenn so ein Haken innerhalb einer Woche so mürbe ist, das er "verschwindet", denke ich, kann man zufrieden sein. Das sind auch die Ergebnisse einer wissenschaftlichen Untersuchung, über der im Blinker oder Rute und Rolle berichtet wurde!

------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. November 2000)

Oh mann morgen gehts zu Schur-Cup nach Fehmarn und es ist mal wieder keine Brandung in Sicht. Soon Sc....!
Mir graut schon vor dem Angeln aber die Veranstaltung ist toll. 

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. November 2000)

Bin wieder da. 
Ich habe beim Schurcup einen Butt gefangen sonst nüscht. Keine Ahnung warum aber war nicht mehr drin. Ich hatte zwar eine super Brandung stehen in Westermakelsdorf aber keine Bisse. 15 Startplätze weiter wurde Dorsch gefangen wie doll. Tja so is es eben das Losglück, man hat es oder eben nicht. Auf zum nächsten mal.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------

